# dell xps13 2018



## zader (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has got freebsd running on one of the new dells? specifically things like bluetooth, killer wifi and touchscreen / screen zoom on the 4k model.

thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 22, 2018)

bluetooth= no change (minimal support)
killer wifi= no change -(No 802.11ac)
touchscreen= We do now have evdev(4) for touchscreen. Not sure if supports your touchscreen or zooming screen(doubtful).


----------



## zader (Nov 22, 2018)

I see thanks for the reply, is there 802 support in the works? Or another bsd project hat supports It?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 22, 2018)

802.11ac is in the works but I have no idea when it will hit.
ath10k
https://github.com/erikarn/athp/tree/master/otus/freebsd/src/sys/dev/athp

The problem is not 802.11ac per say, but the lack of driver for the newer "802.11ac" Atheros wireless adapters.
It would fallback to 802.11n if there was a wireless card driver.
Like some 802.11n wireless cards only work in 802.11g mode. 
(like the run(4) driver for example)


> *CAVEATS*
> The *run* driver does not support any of the    802.11n    capabilities offered
> by    the RT2800, RT3000 and RT3900 chipsets.


----------



## zader (Nov 22, 2018)

thats great thanks for the info, tbh idc if its n c a x or 16.8hst lol anything is better than no networking 

Cheers


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 22, 2018)

Believe me I wish we had 802.11ac. Adrian is pecking away at it as he is not helped much it seems.
It is a large burden he has volunteered for. Luckily we have such dedicated developers working for free.

You could slip in a Atheros 802.11n adapter in your laptop($10-$20 cost). I dunno how bad you want wireless.


----------



## zader (Nov 22, 2018)

I sure wish you could, the new xps13’s wifi card is surface mounted.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 22, 2018)

In that case, a USB WIFI thingy would be a workable in between solution?


----------



## zader (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes you can f2 into bios and disable the onboard wifi at the cost of an ugly usbc-3.0 converter and somethibg like a tplink rum device.

Idk if theres actually usbc wifi card that works..


----------

